# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Seated Calf Raises and Vertical jump

## slizzut

Really pushing my calves 2 times a week helped me improve my vertical significantly.

----------


## Hypertrophy

I would go with plyometric training to improve vertical jump. Box jumps would be great, plyo's activate the stretch shortening cycle. It's a phenomenon in which elastic energy is stored on the eccentric action and transfered to the subsequent concentric action. Plus, they are more specific.

----------


## nsa

Quads will do more for your vertical than calves.

----------


## frank_frank

> Quads will do more for your vertical than calves.


agree

achillies help( i mean the low part of the calf)

----------


## dirtybrit55

> Quads will do more for your vertical than calves.


glutes will take you where u want to go after you get your quads right. Both very important and OVERLOOKED aspects of vertical jumping.

----------


## sepjuice

> I would go with plyometric training to improve vertical jump. Box jumps would be great, plyo's activate the stretch shortening cycle. It's a phenomenon in which elastic energy is stored on the eccentric action and transfered to the subsequent concentric action. Plus, they are more specific.



that imo is the best for faster shuttle runs,40's, and verticals.  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## c_ville

pylometrics turned my vert from above average to pretty spectacular. i started doing pylo when i was about 15, with a vert of about 25 inches.. and currently im 17 with a vert of about 37 inches. i highly reccomend pylometrics to anybody without any physical problems as i found it to be pretty hard on my knees sometimes.

on another note.. does anybody have a shooting program?

----------


## slizzut

i agree

----------


## sepjuice

im wondering if anyone's use strength shoes before....i did in high school...there awesome...better for sprint times than parachutes and sleds...

----------


## frank_frank

ya im using them right now...they work pretty well i think...make my achillies/calves sore

----------


## Homer 8

if u have ever heard of air alert polymetric training this shi.t works only thing is it takes a hell of a long time to complete. u can find there programme on the net. i increased my vertical by 8 and a friend increased his by 12. but as c ville sais this is hard on the knees and ive had to give up balling cos of it

----------


## Homer 8

as to u c ville ill pm it to you my younger bro just made the cut for the u 20s international squad, his coach has him training for hours on end doing diff shooting programs and stuff it also will work in if your lifting

----------


## cb25

increasing vertical jump has to be a combination of basically everything you guys have said...

in my experience, i made the most gains by combining plyos, a heavy leg day (deep squats, leg press, etc) and a separate heavy calf workout day...i don't think you can rank one ahead of the other IMO.

----------


## New Gear Head

It is mostly in the mechanics of the motion and how you are able to transfer the power in quads to the spring in calves. In my opinion calves are the key. In my case anyway.

----------


## allsaucedup

i do alot of squat jumps with the medicane ball when working on the vert do them on the court and touch the ball on the back board on every jump

----------


## Rsox1

glutes and hams baby, glutes and hams

----------


## Harvey Balboner

i got a killer weight program for quickness and vertical i will try to post soon.

----------


## Olympic_Caliber

> if u have ever heard of air alert polymetric training this shi.t works only thing is it takes a hell of a long time to complete. u can find there programme on the net. i increased my vertical by 8 and a friend increased his by 12. but as c ville sais this is hard on the knees and ive had to give up balling cos of it



Hell yea I did this program...it'll have you leapin out the gym. The first few weeks it's like no results then all of a sudden you start noticing results. Plus there is no limit how far you can take it. You can add ankle weights and upperbody weights too.

----------


## Galoot67

A while back I bought and online book called the jumping advantage. It has lots of info on jumping...obviously. If anybody is interested in a copy i can arrange to send it over to you.

----------


## mistasmif

> pylometrics turned my vert from above average to pretty spectacular. i started doing pylo when i was about 15, with a vert of about 25 inches.. and currently im 17 with a vert of about 37 inches. i highly reccomend pylometrics to anybody without any physical problems as i found it to be pretty hard on my knees sometimes.
> 
> on another note.. does anybody have a shooting program?


Hey Bro,

I highly doubt you have a 37" vertical.

----------


## machismo77

> i got a killer weight program for quickness and vertical i will try to post soon.


please do share your info. I find working calves gives me a good boost, but a little of everything is needed.

----------


## clampitt

GALOOT>??

COULD YOU SHARE THAT INFO WITH ME?



and AIR ALERT rocks. I am on week 4 and it is starting to get hard,.


but my best advice for getting hops would be REPITION,REPITION,REPITION. Simply put, just do alot of jumping. 

i USED to do alot of lifting, Squats,cleans, alot of calf work. But it never helped out my vertical intill i started jumping alot. Because all that lifting laid the foundation.

----------


## dirtybrit55

> i got a killer weight program for quickness and vertical i will try to post soon.


Yeh bro I m interested to see it

----------


## bobthebuilder

> i got a killer weight program for quickness and vertical i will try to post soon.


bump for info on this.

----------


## Harvey Balboner

oops forgot about it. i'll post it now, it is called ascending/descending power training.

----------


## AustrianOAK14

air alert works good

----------

